# need help restoring simplicity 4211 has some problems



## bleachedpc (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello, The engine has compression ran for 2 minutes last year. The deck is stuck in the down position. I having a hard time rolling the tractor in neutrel. Mine is a 5 speed trannsmission. I know some of these have a roll lever under the seat or by the gas pedel mine does not. The front left one is the only one that holds air. the front right might take fix a flatt. The back left the valve needle is have way out and the back right the valve needle is broke off. I'm think of replacing the valve needles to see if the back tires hold air. What ever insight you can give me would be great 

Thanks so Much 
Mike Bleachedpc


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*repairs*

Hi, Mike! WELCOME to the forum!
The 4211,uses a Peerless transaxle,and has a brake disc on one side.Usually,these stick,if it has sat for a while. Look under the tractor,and you should see the lever that actuates the disc brake.
As the lever is moved by the brake rod,it pushes against 2 pins,which push the brake pad (3/8"x 1/2 ") against the disc. The pins get corroded/sticky,and make it hard to move the tractor.
See which way the rod moves(should be forward),when the pedal is pushed. Then release the pedal,and gently tap the lever in the opposite direction. This releases the brake. 
If it still binds, you will have to remove the brake assembly,and clean it.
Good luck.


----------



## bleachedpc (Aug 19, 2012)

I thought it might be the brake drum but was not sure. will not start with battery should i get new soilnoid. I have to get a strong enough battery to jump it on the starter with jumper cables. smoke came out of the starter when I tried it today and the cables got hot. not sure what I did wrong. It does crank over. thanks Mike bleachedpc I made the video before you repleyed [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slsstgRw7Wc&feature=plcp"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slsstgRw7Wc&feature=plcp[/ame]


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hydros would be the only ones with the trans release lever.

I wouldnt suggest fix a flat - itll rust out the rims like crazy - id suggest tire slime.

You should be able to get a shrader valve remover from an autoparts store - get a metal type one- those hold up and wont break like a plastic one - they also carry replacement shrader valves.

Sometimes if starters sit for a while- itll get debris, corosion in them - should be able to spray carb cleaner in there to see if it works better - otherwise might need a rebuild .


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Did it run at all when you got it. If you have never known it to run. You might want to try turning it over by hand. Remove the spark plug. And try to turn it over with the flywheel. If it won't turn over then. The engine is seized up. I went back and watched your video, most of it. Seems the tires are a problem also. I won't put any of that crap in the tires. Remove them from the tractor, blow them up and put some water with soap in it on them. Find the holes and repair them. If they are leaking around the rim. Let all the air out, sand down the inside of the rim and check the bead of the tire. You can get a sealant from the auto parts store that will seal them up there. As for the condition of tractor. I've fixed worse. Clean the magnets on the fly wheel. And put on a new magneto. The one I saw on it won't make enough spark to even see. Make sure the air gap is right.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I watched the rest of your video. The release you are looking for. So it will roll is usually sticking thur the plate below the seat. Meaning just above the rear end itself. There should be something like a wire sticking thur the back plate. There is usually some sort of slot that you can pull it towards you and hook it. That will put it in neutral.


----------

